# [Solved] vncserver su gentoo

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di avviare un server vnc sulla mia macchina in modo da potermici collegare da remoto. Ho compilato il pacchetto vnc ed uso spesso vncviewer per collegarmi ad altri server vnc nella mia rete. Ora leggendo la documentazione ho visto che dovrebbe esistere il comando vncserver per poter avviare il server, ma il comando non sembra esistere. C'è il manuale ma il comando non esiste. Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai?Last edited by Luc484 on Fri May 19, 2006 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## u238

io ho installato net-misc/tightvnc, e ho sia vncviewer che vncserver.. forse è andato qualcosa storto quando l'hai emerso.. che ci sia il manuale ma non l'eseguibile è assai strano, prova a riemergerlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Luc484

Ho notato ora per caso che esiste una use flag dal nome server che sembra serva per attivare il server. Forse è quella. Adesso sto ricompilando per vedere.

EDIT: Si, era proprio quella. Ora mi trova lo script vncserver. Purtroppo però ancora non sembra che la comunicazione funzioni. Dopo aver dato la password si apre la finestra, ma all'interno non appare la schermata dell'altra postazione. Appare una schermata tutta grigia dove non si può fare nulla. Non riesco a capire a cosa possa essere dovuto.

Grazie mille comunque.

----------

## u238

beh, io sinceramente tightvnc l'ho emerso solo per usarlo con il metasploit framework.. per connettermi via VNC faccio caricare un modulo apposito al server X della macchina a cui voglio collegarmi (pacchetto x11vnc credo, ma non ne sono sicuro  :Razz:  ). Al limite se usi KDE puoi usare i loro programmini krdc per il client e il rispettivo server (di cui ora non ricordo il nome)..

----------

## Luc484

Sembra che succeda esattamente la stessa cosa anche con krdc. Questa è la schermata: ftp://luc4.homelinux.org/incoming/vnc.jpg . non capisco come mai collegandosi al server vnc sotto windows si veda tutto benissimo, mentre collegandosi a questo non si veda un tubo.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## grentis

Non è che non si vede niente...

è che il vnc non "visualizza" la "situazione corrente" ma riapre una "postazione" nuova i cui programmi da far partire (compreso windowsmanager scelto) va impostata in 

.vnc/xstartup

nella home dell'utente che lancia vncserver

----------

## Luc484

Ah, quindi sono io che non ho capito nulla  :Smile: . Ma non è possibile aprire la sessione già esistente, esattamente come faccio quando mi connetto con windows? Cioè, vedere esattamente quello che si vede sul monitor del pc a cui mi collego? Configurando sotto windows questa differenza non c'era.

Grazie mille per tutto.

----------

## grentis

Si, c'è qualcosa che permette di vedere "il reale" che a suo tempo avevo provato ma mi era un po' avida di risorse...

cmq se cerchi nel forum internazionale dovresti trovarlo!

EDIT: dovrebbe essere questo: link

----------

## Luc484

Grazie mille per il link. Dovrebbe essere perfetto per me. Sembra però che non sia possibile eseguirlo come servizio, in modo tale che ad esempio sia sempre in ascolto sulla porta anche al boot ad esempio. Comunque magari leggo meglio il manuale. Grazie mille.

----------

## otaku

più semplicente...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_VNC_to_connect_to_existing_X_Sessions

----------

## u238

esatto..il pacchetto x11vnc, come avevo suggerito io  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi approfitto di questo thread. è possibile avviare il server vnc senza password? io vorrei che quando il client si connetta al server non debba specificare alcuna password.

----------

## Peach

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ragazzi approfitto di questo thread. è possibile avviare il server vnc senza password? io vorrei che quando il client si connetta al server non debba specificare alcuna password.

 

```
$ x11vnc
```

provare male non fa

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

intendi dire che anzichè lanciare vncserver devo lanciare x11vnc?

----------

